# Shed some Light on my Intro :-p



## SaxTechie (Aug 21, 2008)

I know I know its cheesy as all hell but why not right. Names Alena I'm from NJ, work at 4Wall Entertainment. Finally in my last year at college and looking to embrace this forum with a million questions! 

*
H E L L O . . . . . E V E R Y O N E ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome, SaxTechie. I like your signature, as I have a Par64LED can in my bedroom right now, being controlled by an old laptop, Chamsys Magic-Q and an Enttec dongle!

We had a 4Wall-LV employee here on ControlBooth for a while, but I don't think he's posted in a long time.

You've told us who you are and where you are; now tell us who and where you want to be!

I'll give you the same quiz I gave another recent new member. (no cheating!)
1.) Gerber or Leatherman?
2.) Roscolux or Lee Filters?
3.) SM in booth or backstage?
4.) Strand or ETC?

And, to beat Van to it:
5. Ninja or Pirate?
6. Metric or Imperial?
7. MaryKate or Ashley?


http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/saxtechie.html


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Sax! It's a great place to waste a lot of time... and learn a few things along the way. Get to know the search function there's a lot of great info in the archives. The only stupid question is one that's been answered 6 times already. 

We are a curious bunch and would love to know more about our new members. It's a great community and we have a lot of fun. So jump in and post away.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth!
I love the signature, I wish I had the budget for one.


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, and welcome. What can I say that hasn't been said already? Have fun in the forums.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 21, 2008)

Charc said:


> Welcome to CB.
> 
> Tons of great information. Post, don't just lurk.
> 
> Are you doing production with 4Wall, desk stuff, what?



She's too old for you Charc.


----------



## LightStud (Aug 21, 2008)

Is this enough light or did you want more?


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 22, 2008)

LightStud said:


> Is this enough light or did you want more?



Looks like they could use a few dozen Shoguns to just pick it up around the edges a bit.


----------



## LekoBoy (Aug 22, 2008)

Um, yeah, because Showguns would be about as bright as miniMags next to 10K Syncros.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Not a lighting person, but I'll add my hellos as well. There is so much info here that it may take awhile to absorb it all, but well worth the time invested.

Ask, answer and have fun!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 22, 2008)

LekoBoy said:


> Um, yeah, because Showguns would be about as bright as miniMags next to 10K Syncros.



Just around the edges Lekoboy... you know... like frosting on the cake... and for that matter they could also use a few hundred Axon Media Servers... to put a little something special in there.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 23, 2008)

I wonder if Dave could add a sarcastic thank you button in future versions of the CB software? 

NEVER too many Shoguns... personally I'm a fan of the LED ring... it's so useful!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 23, 2008)

Charc said:


> As your join date is August 2008, I just want to make sure you're up to speed on the running joke, which is: "Not enough showguns!", in any iteration.


Do we have a lolcat photo of "needs moar shoguns?"
Maybe we could hide a couple samurai shoguns in the background along with actual showguns.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 23, 2008)

Now that would just be silly. We take our excess need for Shoguns very seriously around here.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 23, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Now that would just be silly. We take our excess need for Shoguns very seriously around here.



Since when have you been a fan of Japanese Generals, Gafftaper? Are you going to have a bunch of 'em hanging in your blackbox, throwing curved swords at you?


----------

